# sjacks member journal



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

My training is a little sporadic right now with trying to get a business off the ground and working 6 days a week but no excuses though.

Current maximums:



Bench: 140kg x 2


Squat: 170kg x 1


Deadlift: 200kg x 2


OH press: 80kg x 1


_______________________________________________________________

This morning's back session...

no belt, no straps deadlifts
60kg x 20 reps warmup
80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg x 10 reps all
160kg x 7 reps

alternate dumbbell rows
35kg, 30kg x 10 reps each arm

Pullups
bodyweight x 8 reps

...felt sick afterwards :/


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Howcome you choose to do alternating DB rows over one arm DB rows mate?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Howcome you choose to do alternating DB rows over one arm DB rows mate?


 It's been a while since I did them, usually I do bent over barbell rows but like to change it up and see if I can stimulate new growth.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Best of luck with your business and your training !

x


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> no belt, no straps deadlifts
> 60kg x 20 reps warmup
> 80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg x 10 reps all
> 160kg x 7 reps
> ...


 Good numbers mate, solid maxs!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Chest & Triceps*

*Dbell Press*
20kg x 20 reps warmup
30kg, 40kg x 10 reps
50kg x 5 reps
35kg x 15 reps

*Dbell Flies*
25kg x 2 sets x 10 reps
15kg x 30 reps

*Dbell Floor Skullcrushers*
25kg x 3 reps
20kg x 7 reps
15kg x 13 reps
10kg x 26 reps

*Triceps Cable Pushdown*
30kg x 2 sets x 10 reps
10kg x 26 reps

Got better activation with the new floor skull crushers, fist time I ever did them, on push-downs felt it way more, great!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Will have to try skullcrushers on the floor


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Will have to try skullcrushers on the floor


 Yeah man, they're pretty cool but I did notice some force on the elbows, moving closer to the head seemed to minimize it.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sjacks said:


> Yeah man, they're pretty cool but I did notice some force on the elbows, moving closer to the head seemed to minimize it.


 Have you tried them on incline bench mate? I find it takes alot of stress from elbows compared to flat


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Yeah man, they're pretty cool but I did notice some force on the elbows, moving closer to the head seemed to minimize it.





Simon90 said:


> Have you tried them on incline bench mate? I find it takes alot of stress from elbows compared to flat


 Perhaps a better approach if you gentlemen wish, would be to either eliminate or reduce the stretching phase of the lift, i.e. placing a limit on the full range of motion here.

Why and what would be achieved by this approach?

Before we answer that question, we need to ask the following: what is achieved by going all the way down into the full stretched position?

The positives are as follows:

A full stretch of the triceps' long head, allows for micro-tears to occur. This in turn would lead to more supercompensation and muscle adaptation in the way of new muscle fiber growth and glycogen replenishment (if diet is on point). For lifters who like the feeling of DOMS, this type of stretch whilst under muscle-tension would seriously ensure this sensation to take hold 24 to 36 hours after training.

The potential negatives are as follows:

An increased risk for elbow injury (for some lifters) may occur. Personally, my elbows have never suffered in any way whilst going for the full stretch here. However something else gave way when the load was heavy enough, and this involved that white thin sheath we call fascia ..., I tore the bloody thing! For a bit more detail on that, please check below:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/304705-triceps-pressdowns-not-triceps-pushdowns/?do=embed

Now I know some may disagree with some or all of the above, and I respect that. Some may object that hey man, we neither suffer with this elbow pain, nor that fascia tear "thingy"! So why can't we enjoy the full benefit of this old school and most productive of triceps' exercises? My answer to this question is you can..., you can enjoy 100% of the benefits on offer with this particular exercise, *if* ...

...*if* you get your exercises' placements correct. In other words, do not go for an exercise that would place your muscles in a stretched position (a la French curls or flys or preacher curls etc.), whilst under maximum (or near maximum) mechanical muscle tension, prior to first taking advantage of another exercise (working that same muscle), yet is devoid of this risky aspect of muscle stretching. Recall that the three mechanism to muscle growth here are: mechanical muscle tension, muscle/metabolic stress, and muscle damage/micro-tears. The last one is where the stretch phase fits right in.

In practical terms this would mean the following:

1) B/bell curls, 2) Incline d/bell curls, 3) Preacher curls ... and *not* the other way around.

1) Triceps pushdowns, 2) Close grip bench press, 3) French curls ... as above.

So as you can see based on the above, we have not done away with the actual exercise but rather, we've only strategically placed it in a more favourable; less vulnerable, and less risky position as far as muscle and connective tissue injuries are concerned.

That is all.

Cheers.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Perhaps a better approach if you gentlemen wish, would be to either eliminate or reduce the stretching phase of the lift, i.e. placing a limit on the full range of motion here.
> 
> Why and what would be achieved by this approach?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for taking the time to respond mate really appreciate it :thumbup1: conveniently it is push day tomorrow so Will deffinetly be giving the tricep pressdowns a go...ive always seemed to feel skullcrushers in the elbows unless at an incline but these pressdowns look spot on especially as no need for a spotter...thanks again


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Fadi said:


> Perhaps a better approach if you gentlemen wish, would be to either eliminate or reduce the stretching phase of the lift, i.e. placing a limit on the full range of motion here.
> 
> Why and what would be achieved by this approach?
> 
> ...


 Great advice been following your guidelines on mechanical muscle tension, muscle/metabolic stress, and muscle damage/micro-tears and noticed some size increase, something so simple as getting the pattern right makes all the difference so a huge thank you to you. So looking forward to your journal in January


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Just got a quick session in but back to work now.

Biceps

*Olympic Straight Bar*

bar x 20 reps

30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 10 reps

45kg x 7 reps

*Standing Dumbbell*

15kg x 15 reps

10kg x 23 reps

*Hammer curls*

5kg x 40 reps

Thanks for the comments, I'll read tonight.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Have you tried them on incline bench mate? I find it takes alot of stress from elbows compared to flat


 Just done them on the flat, I find if I stretch further behind the head, the force on elbows becomes zero. Never seen anyone do incline on skulls, I'll look into it 



Fadi said:


> Before we answer that question, we need to ask the following: what is achieved by going all the way down into the full stretched position?


 Full stretch FTW. I always do this. On the negative I go as slow as possible and the feeling is amazing, it doesn't take long for the muscle to fill with lactic acid which is a good sign you are really working them efficiently.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Got some legs in today just now & new personal best.

High Bar Squats



60kg x 20reps warmup (below parallel)


80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg (+ belt), 160kg (+belt) x 5 reps all (below parallel)


180kg x 1 rep (to parallel) + power belt (PB BABAY)


140kg x 10 reps (below parallel) + power belt


Felt a rush after the 10 reps on 140kg :cool2:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Did shoulders today..

*Military Press*



30kg x 20 reps


40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5 reps


70kg x 3 reps


60kg x 7 reps


50kg x 10 reps


*Side Delt Cable*



5kg, 10kg x 10 reps


15kg x 5 reps


*Dumbbell Side Delts*



20kg x 15 reps


15kg x 20 reps


10kg, 5kg x 30 reps


Shoulders were screaming at the end! Thanks for advice @Fadi will put side delts into regular routine and hopefully get some good growth out of it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Do you do any isolation for rear delts? or do you think they get taxed enough from rows on back day?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Do you do any isolation for rear delts? or do you think they get taxed enough from rows on back day?


 Yeah, I usually do dumbbell shoulder shrugs for rear delts but I couldn't that session as my shoulders were blasted to hell! It was good though. Some people say front delts are hit the most with overhead press but I feel the whole shoulder getting pumped, just wish I was stronger on it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Chest & Tris (55mins)*

Bench



60kg x 20 reps (warmup)


80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 5 reps


140kg - failed (t**t)


100kg x 11 reps


Dumbbell Press



40kg x10 reps


30kg x 13 reps


Dumbbell Flies



25kg x 12 reps


20kg x 16 reps


Dbbell Floor Skulls



20kg x 6 reps


15kg x 12 reps


10kg x 25 reps


Cable Pushdowns



30kg x 11 reps


20kg x 28 reps


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> *Chest & Tris (55mins)*
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


 Just a little advice you'll probably ignore, Sorry but heavy doubles or even singles or worse fails have no place in bodybuilding, focusing on reps and weights moved will result in safer gains, why risk a pec tear just to make yourself feel better, beat your previous ten rep max or add an extra rep, there really is no need to push that heavy for a single or double, use a 1rm calculator if you must have a bro figure, it really is safer long term

look up how for example Chelsea trains on here, it's far safer  You won't see under eight reps and I don't ever recall him being injured big time, and niggles for more than a week, he's also very conservative with drugs for his size (read 19 stone plus @ 6'2 from memory, and lean as a butchers dog!)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Sorry but heavy doubles or even singles or worse fails have no place in bodybuilding












For your information, I alternate heavy weeks with rep out weeks because strength and size is important to me.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> For your information, I alternate heavy weeks with rep out weeks because strength and size is important to me.


 Yup, serious, are you saying you can't get stronger by doing 3x10 and progressing week in week out?

and that you can't work out your getting stronger if you get an extra rep or more weight?

My point stands, you don't need to be doing singles or doubles, stick to 5x5 for strength and 3x10-12 for hypertrophy, your risking injury for your ego

but yet again you can't actually back up your point with anything other than an amusing gif and an opinion, I can find lots of examples of idiots tearing stuff doing singles and doubles, Calum Von moger just lately doing a daft heavy bicep curl... guess what he detached his bicep...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Why the gif? It's because your statements are ludicrous and don't hold water. If you are going to your maximum, you can't rep out beforehand, it doesn't work that way.

I'm beginning to think you have never actually trained before, do you have a thread of your own progress including pictures?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> Why the gif? It's because your statements are ludicrous and don't hold water. If you are going to your maximum, you can't rep out beforehand, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you have never actually trained before, do you have a thread of your own progress including pictures?


 Where did I say you needed to rep out before going for a max? I said don't keep going to a one rep or two rep max every other week, there's no need, even powerlifters only go for one rep maxes once every two or three months at most, but you seem to think your far better than them and can do it way more often

Before putting words in my mouth try reading exactly what I've said, I'll leave you to it and pull something as you clearly won't mind having time off after pulling or tearing something

what does my condition or shape have anything to do with good advice or practice for lifting? I had a year off the gym with a back that's f**ked since my teens (not through lifting) so my progress pictures neither reflect my ability's or knowledge, my log is in full view as are progress pics for those who care


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Where did I say you needed to rep out before going for a max?





superdrol said:


> My point stands, you don't need to be doing singles or doubles





superdrol said:


> even powerlifters only go for one rep maxes once every two or three months at most, but you seem to think your far better than them


 Take a chill pill, it's Christmas.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> Take a chill pill, it's Christmas.


 Fortunately good advice still stands at Christmas and regardless of what I think of you and your website I will always try and give good reasoned advice even if you don't want to listen 

merry Christmas to you too


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Fortunately good advice still stands at Christmas and regardless of what I think of you and your website I will always try and give good reasoned advice even if you don't want to listen
> 
> merry Christmas to you too


 You're giving out bad advice, I don't care what you think about me or my website, have a merry Christmas.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Yeah, I usually do dumbbell shoulder shrugs for rear delts but I couldn't that session as my shoulders were blasted to hell! It was good though. Some people say front delts are hit the most with overhead press but I feel the whole shoulder getting pumped, just wish I was stronger on it.


 




have done single arm Cable Lateral raises before but with with my arm straight and across and away from my body.

Never like above. It hit my rear delta hard to the end. Great exercise, loved the pump. give em a whirl maybe


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Did shoulders today..
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


 I've liked your rugged looks the moment you posted your original photo. Granted, I did have some slight criticism re your side delts, and it's great to see you addressing the proportion issue. I do like what I'm seeing above, however if I was to change one single aspect to it, this change would be based on the order of exercises, and nothing more for now. So here's to some serious side delt prioritisation Champion...

*Dumbbell Side Delts*



20kg x 15 reps


15kg x 20 reps


10kg, 5kg x 30 reps


*Military Press*



 30kg x 20 reps


40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5 reps


70kg x 3 reps


60kg x 7 reps


50kg x 10 reps


*Side Delt Cable*



5kg, 10kg x 10 reps


15kg x 5 reps


As is evident, nothing fancy, except to place all my focus on the element that is really going to make me shine, and that is the width of my shoulders, topped with one of the most rugged trapezius and thick neck muscles I've seen.

If I was forced to make just one more change that would correspond with the initial alteration, it would be the following:

*Military Press*

50kg x 10 reps

60kg x 7 reps

70kg x 3 reps

40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5 reps

30kg x 20 reps

For sure, I've reversed the order, for your side delts are now fried prior to commencing the military press, and a warm up of sort is unnecessary under such circumstances. So since we've ended the side laterals with some serious cumulative fatigue/metabolic stress based training, we now shift our focus onto some (check this out), muscle tension with a difference. What is this difference? It's the difference of adding an element of safety/injury prevention due to prior exhaustion of the delts through some isolation work. So we've got shoulder joints that are fully lubricated and ready to blast some load overhead, though we may not be able to push as much (had we not performed the side laterals first), I've yet to meet a muscle that could read the weight on the bar. In other words, it's all about how your muscles are being challenged, and "challenged" *is* at the heart of all muscle growth.

All power to you Sir.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks @Fadi I get it, pre-exhaustion of a weaker area to maximize stimulation. I'll def. give it a go, cheers buddy 

First session after the Christmas malarkey;

Bench Press



60kg x 20 reps


80kg, 100kg x 10 reps


120kg x 4 reps


100kg x 11 reps


80kg x 12 reps


Incline Dbells



35kg x 6 reps


30kg x 8 reps


25kg x 9 reps


20kg x 12 reps


Floor Skulls



2 sets of 15kg x 12 reps


15kg x 9 reps


10kg x 20 reps


10kg x 17 reps


5kg x 40 reps


Best triceps pump ever and really good chest pump but worst b/o ever too! Photo attached just before starting triceps. New years resolution will be to start doing cardio and experiment with diet. Want to get ripped badly for next summer holidays.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Back Session

Pullups



Bodyweight, +5kg, +10kg x 10 reps


15kg x 6 reps


20kg x 4 reps


10kg x 9 reps


bodyweight x 10 reps


Cable Pulley Rows



80kg x 7 reps


80kg x 9 reps


60kg x 15 reps


60kg x 13 reps


40kg x 20 reps


Pulldowns



40kg x 12 reps x 2 sets


20kg x 40 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Shoulders just now

Dumbbell Side Delts



10kg x 20 reps (warmup)


15kg, 20kg x 10 reps


25kg x 7 reps


15kg, 10kg x 20 reps


Overhead Press



30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg x 10 reps


50kg x 9 reps


55kg x 5 reps


40kg x 13 reps


30 sec - 1 min rest periods, @Fadi good advice  Shoulders feel more worked, harder to type!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Some squats tonight



60kg x 20 reps (warmup) - no belt


80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 10 reps - no belt


140kg x 8 reps - belt


140kg x 7 reps - belt


Had 2 stop there as back pump was pretty bad.

Coming off Tren now, last dose was last Sunday, not going to take anymore.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Just got some new gear:

Thanks to @Sasnak for help


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey @Sasnak, @superdrol was worried I was implying you were involved with supply so to clarify I wasn't implying anything of the sort. Happy @superdrol? :lol:

Chest & Triceps just now

Olympic Bench



40kg, 60kg, 80kg x 20 reps (super wide grip)


100kg x 10 reps (normal grip)


Dbell Press



40kg x 7 reps


30kg x 10 reps


Pullovers



50kg x 5 reps


40kg x 8 reps


30kg x 10 reps


Triceps Pushdowns



25kg x 10 reps


25kg x 13 reps


Got mega pump, especially triceps. Good session. Just started T3 and Clen today so will watch my diet to get the benefits. Running for 40 days.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I can confirm that I am not tm.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> I can confirm that I am not tm.


 I just figured it may have looked that way and mentioned it via pm


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sjacks said:


> Shoulders just now
> 
> Dumbbell Side Delts
> 
> ...


 Have you always done just 2 exercises on shoulders mate?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Have you always done just 2 exercises on shoulders mate?


 From recollection, I think 90% of the time that's been the case. Shoulders seems to be the area which gets most stimulated, they burn with lactic acid on multiple reps, gets uncomfortably painful so usually I don't last long. Would you suggest more of a split?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sjacks said:


> From recollection, I think 90% of the time that's been the case. Shoulders seems to be the area which gets most stimulated, they burn with lactic acid on multiple reps, gets uncomfortably painful so usually I don't last long. Would you suggest more of a split?


 How many days do you train? Looking good btw mate all them vials of test looks tasty haha


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

About 5 times a week;



Chest and triceps


Back


Shoulders


Biceps


Legs


It's getting easier to train harder, less effort once your mind is focused on it.

Can't wait to crack that test open! Cheers bud


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Shoulders just now
> 
> Dumbbell Side Delts
> 
> ...


 Well done mate.

Please do check the link below when you have few minutes to spare. It's a routine that has gotten very positive results and feedback over the years. I find pleasure in using the same bar the same weight, yet I find the effect is more effective than a pure giant set that has you changing too many things within. Here, you knock off 30 reps of brutal effectiveness, so much so that I'm confident in telling you visual results you yourself will see in the mirror/and the feel of your clothes in a matter of 2 to 3 weeks tops.

This routine is based on my favourite muscle building mechanism; that is the muscle stress and cumulative muscle fatigue one. It's not about mechanical tension as the weight is not taxing, and it's not about muscle damage (except for the first time you do it). My personal best weight performing this routine was using 30kg on the bar. I recommend you start with either 20kg (empty bar), or 25kg. If 25kg feels like bit of a joke, then you may increase it to 30kg and go for the kill!

All your muscle fiber types will be targeted/stimulated by the time you finish this routine. This can be achieved by breaking the law..., not any law, but this: The Henneman's Size Principle of muscle fiber recruitment. Muscle fibers are recruited sequentially based on need. That is, the lower the demand, the fewer fibers required and the greater the demand, the more fibers required. *Low-demand efforts recruit the smaller, lower threshold, slower-to-fatigue motor units. When more effort is required, the larger, higher threshold, faster-to-fatigue motor units are called upon.* So by not letting up with your repetitions when the muscle fibers are fatiguing through and through, your fast twitch/hard to stimulate white muscle fibers rush in to aid with your now seriously applied effort.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/106525-the-hercules-shoulder-routine/?do=embed

Enjoy ...


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Fadi said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Please do check the link below when you have few minutes to spare. It's a routine that has gotten very positive results and feedback over the years. I find pleasure in using the same bar the same weight, yet I find the effect is more effective than a pure giant set that has you changing too many things within. Here, you knock off 30 reps of brutal effectiveness, so much so that I'm confident in telling you visual results you yourself will see in the mirror/and the feel of your clothes in a matter of 2 to 3 weeks tops.
> 
> ...


 I use this work out for shoulders on occasion really gets some blood pumped into the area. thank you for the reminder on it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

@Fadi looks like you got a really good response on that shoulder program, going to give it a go tomorrow and stick with the plan for the time specified and if I see gains I think I might as well adopt this full time and do it alternate weeks. Cheers.

Quick Biceps Workout

Standing Olympic Bar Curls



30kg x 20 reps (warmup)


35kg, 40kg x 10 reps


45kg x 8 reps


Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curls



15kg x 14 reps


10kg x 20 reps


Concentration curls



5kg x 14 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Shoulders using @Fadi's method. Olympic bar, 35kg total weight.



1. Wide grip upright rows x10


2. B/neck press x10


3. Military press x10

 *Rest for about 1 minute.*



1. B/neck press x10


2. Wide grip upright rows x10


3. Military press x10

 *Rest 1 minute.*



1. Military press x10


2. Upright rows x10


3. B/neck press x10


Finisher - Dumbbell Side Delts



15kg x 14 reps


10kg x 20 reps


Got done in half an hour, half the time of a normal session. Shoulders feel blasted, really intense the first part, suprising how taxing it is when doing 3 sets at once. At the end I just wanted more so threw in the side delts. Only thing I didn't like was upright rows, felt awkward and weird on the wrists, I don't usually do these at all, in fact I think I have only ever done them once.

Cheers


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Went all out on back tonight

Pulldowns



20kg x 20 reps (warmup)


30kg, 40kg, 50kg x 10 reps


60kg x 7 reps


40kg x 20 reps


Rack Pulls



60kg, 80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg x 10 reps


180kg x 7 reps


130kg x 20 reps


Made sure every rep was squeezed hard, good session, good pump, really knackered.
5th day on Clen, having problems sleeping, just don't feel tired enough. Hoping tonight will be better.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Chest & Tris*

Bench Press



60kg x 20 reps


80kg x 10 reps


100kg x 5 reps


120kg x 2 reps


Dumbbell Press



40kg, 35kg x 12 reps


30kg x 14 reps


25kg x 18 reps


Floor Skulls



6 sets of 15kg x 10 reps


15kg x 9 reps


10kg x 16 reps


5kg x 20 reps (superset)


Back is wrecked from yesterday but still good session, chest & triceps pumped well. Not sure if I'm losing fat or not on the clen & T3 cycle, coming to end of 1st week.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Mega Shoulder Blasting Session

Set 1 @ 30kg Olympic Bar



Behind Neck Press, Upright Rows, Military Press x 10 reps all


Set 2 @ 30kg Olympic Bar



Upright Rows, Behind Neck Press, Military Press x 10 reps all


Set 3 @ 30kg Olympic Bar



Behind Neck Press, Upright Rows, Military Press x 10 reps all


Dumbbell Side Delts



5 sets of 15kg x 10 reps


Seated Dumbbell Press



2 sets of 20kg x 10 reps


15kg x 14 reps


Dumbbell Shoulder Shrugs



2 sets of 20kg x 10 reps


15kg x 14 reps


10kg x 20 reps


Been feeling hot since waking this morning, mostly my head, around the eyes and forehead, wonder if that's the Clen and T3 finally kicking in? Had to go outside for 5 mins after session to cool down.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice mate, You'll know about it in the morning !! lol


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate, You'll know about it in the morning !! lol


 If I'm alive! Cheers man


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Ass 2 Grass High-Bar Squats



60kg x 20 reps (warmup)


80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 10 reps


140kg x 7 reps


110kg x 9 reps


Had to push myself to train today, failed 10th rep on 110kg, rolled it off my back on to the safety bars. Was going for 20, felt light but no power, fu**ing disaster but quads are melted still.

Image of blocky legs attached.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Bench Press



60kg x 10 reps (warmup)


80kg x 5 reps


100kg x 2 reps


120kg x 1 rep


140kg FAILED


100kg x 12 reps


100kg x 10 reps


100kg x 11 reps


100kg x 8 reps


80kg x 16 reps (dropset)


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



20kg x 7 reps


20kg x 8 reps


20kg x 6 reps


3 sets of 15kg x 10 reps


10kg x 16 reps


5kg x 30 reps (dropset)


Since stopping the Tren I think my bench power has reduced a bit, either that or Sunday's leg session took a toll on my back. Going to work on getting more reps on the 120kg mark on bench before attempting 140kg again.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Bench Press
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why did you jump from 120kg > 130kg mate?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Why did you jump from 120kg > 130kg mate?


 120kg to 140kg? I usually go up in half plate increments on the big 3, squat, bench, deads.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick biceps blast today

Standing Dumbbell Curls



5kg x 20 reps (warmup)


10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 10 reps


25kg x 3 reps


15kg x 17 reps


10kg x 20 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Went down to a farm shop today instead of buying from the supermarket, should be good for over a month now, possibly 2.



50 x large chicken breasts


4kg steak mince


Looked really lean as well and the beef was ground while I was there. None of it was injected with antibiotics or hormones and the chicken although not free range is not from battery hens so should be much better quality than supermarket.

TOTAL £85


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

trained hard tonight, feel sick & back is wrecked :cool2:

Dead-lifts



60kg x 20 reps (warmup)


80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg x 10 reps


160kg x 6 reps


Pulley Rows



4 sets of 60kg x 10 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Wasn't going to train tonight but felt the urge and couldn't resist it.

Military Press



30kg x 10 reps (warmup)


40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5 reps


70kg x 3 reps


50kg x 14 reps


Dumbbell Side Delts



2 sets of 20kg x 10 reps


2 sets of 15kg x 15 reps


10kg x 20 reps


10kg x 17 reps


Dumbell Rear Delt Shrugs



20kg x 12 reps


20kg x 10 reps


15kg x 10 reps


15kg x 12 reps


2 sets of 10kg x 20 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Needed a 2 day rest from training but back on it today.

Flat Dumbbell Press



10kg x 20 reps (warmup)


15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg x 10 reps


40kg x 9 reps


30kg x 17 reps


Triceps Pushdowns



40kg x 4 reps


3 sets of 30kg x 10 reps


20kg x 20 reps


Alternate Dumbbell Triceps Extensions



10kg x 10 reps


15kg x 3 reps


10kg x 7 reps (superset)


5kg x 20 reps (superset)


Stopping Clen for next week then back on again after that week has passed.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick biceps

Standing Olympic Straight Bar Curls



Bar x 20 reps (warmup)


25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 10 reps


45kg x 8 reps


30kg x 22 reps


Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curls



10kg x 20 reps


Got weird pain in left shoulder, was aching a bit during session yesterday. Hope it doesn't turn into a injury.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Core & Cardio Day

Situps



Body x 20 reps


+5kg, +10kg, +15kg, +20kg, +25kg, +30kg, +35kg, +40kg x 10 reps


+20kg 15 reps


+10kg x 16 reps


Rowing Machine



10 mins fast as possible


I remember now how much I detest cardio.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Gave my body a rest for a few days, back on Clen and T3 cycle now for another 2 weeks

Tonight: Chest + Triceps

Warmup

10 mins high intensity on rowing machine

Bench Press



60kg x 20 reps


80kg x 10 reps


100kg x 5 reps


120kg x 5 reps


90kg x 16 reps


Incline Dumbbell Flies



30kg x 10 reps


20kg x 13 reps


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



3 sets of 20kg x 7 x 10 x 9 reps


15kg x 16 reps


Triceps Cable Pushdowns



2 sets of 25kg x 12 reps


25kg x 17 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Long day at work and a bad day but had to get some training in.

Rowing Machine: 8 minutes

Pulley Rows



20kg x 20 reps


30kg, 40k, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg x 10 reps


50kg x 17 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmup: 10 mins rowing

Bodyweight Circuit Training (set 1 no rest inbetween)



Situps x 20 reps


Pressups x 20 reps


Pullups x 14 reps


Squats x 20 reps


Bodyweight Circuit Training (set 2 no rest inbetween)



Situps x 20 reps


Pressups x 20 reps


Pullups x 12 reps


Squats x 20 reps


Got a bad stitch, heart beating pretty well but not pounding. Might train tonight depending if I'm called into work tomorrow.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Working tomorrow but got in a quick session. Variation on @Fadi's shoulder routine - replaced barbell rows with dumbbell side delts due to shoulder pain.

Set 1



Front of neck press, 30kg x 10 reps


Behind neck press, 30kg x 10 reps


Dumbbell side delts, 10kg x 10 reps


Rest 1 minute...

Set 2



Behind neck press, 30kg x 10 reps


Front of neck press, 30kg x 10 reps


Dumbbell side delts, 10kg x 10 reps


Rest 2 minutes...

Set 3



Front of neck press, 30kg x 10 reps


Behind neck press, 30kg x 10 reps


Dumbbell side delts, 10kg x 10 reps


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Working tomorrow but got in a quick session. Variation on @Fadi's shoulder routine - replaced barbell rows with dumbbell side delts due to shoulder pain.
> 
> Set 1
> 
> ...


 Really like this routine , I do it too

3 rd sets gets reaaally slow and agoniz  ing


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Really like this routine , I do it too
> 
> 3 rd sets gets reaaally slow and agoniz  ing


 It's great! and I agree it gets really taxing on the last set, almost didn't make the 10th rep behind the neck.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups



Hot shower 20 mins


Full body stretching 10 minutes


Rowing 10 minutes


High Bar Squats (ass to grass)



40kg x 20 reps


60kg x 10 reps


80kg x 10 reps


100kg x 10 reps


120kg x 9 reps (+ standard belt)


Dumbbell Lunges (each leg)



20kg x 6 reps


20kg x 4 reps


10kg x 6 reps


This time I did the squats with no safety bar to see if psychologically it would make any difference, it did a little as I had another rep in me on 120kg but didn't want to risk it. Quads are well cabbaged.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmup 1: Stretching 10 mins

Warmup 2: Rowing 10 mins

Bench Press



40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10 reps


120kg x 4 reps


90kg x 14 reps


Incline Dumbbell Flies



35kg x 6 reps


30kg x 8 reps


25kg x 11 reps


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



2 sets of 20kg x 8 reps


15kg x 14 reps


15kg x 12 reps


10kg x 19 reps


10kg x 20 reps


That was a long session, an hour and 15 mins all in all. Why am I not hungry?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I really hope I'm not turning into a cross-fitter and if I am, it's all @Fadi's fault!

*Warmup: *Rowing 15 minutes

Set 1



Situps x 10


Pullups x 8


60kg underhand grip bent over rows x 10


2 min rest...

Set 2



60kg overhand grip bent over rows x 10


Pullups x 8


Situps x 10


2 min rest...

Set 3



Situps x 12


Pullups x 8


60kg underhand grip bent over rows x 10


2 min rest...

Set 4



60kg overhand grip bent over rows x 16


Pullups x 10


Situps x 30


Pulldowns

3 sets of 40kg x 10

45 minutes total time.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup 1:* Rowing 20 mins
*Warmup 2:* Stretching 10 mins

Deadlifts



60kg x 20


80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg x 5


180kg x 3


135kg x 10


Now for some chilli con carne, hot style. Nice!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup 1:* Rowing 20 mins
*Warmup 2:* Stretching 10 mins

Overhead Press



Bar x 20


30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5


70kg x 2


50kg x 14


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press



20kg x 14


10kg x 30


Standing Dumbbell Side Delts



2 sets of 20kg x 10


2 sets of 15kg x 12


10kg x 15


Left shoulder still moderately painful on heavy weights only, def. not a tear. Power seems to be stabilizing after coming off Tren, been 40 days now on just Test, spots clearing up well, may take a while longer to full stabilize though.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Ass 2 Grass High-Bar Squats
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sjacks said:


> felt light but no power


 Felt easy but ...

Felt light but ...

Felt strong but ...

...but I failed the lift and/or, I had the lift then lost it, or..., it felt light sitting there on my traps but ...

Brother, here's a tip and a little "secret" based on experience, something you may not find in a physiology txt book. Whenever a weight feels light in a particular phase of the lift, yet it surprises the hell out of you when you lose what should have been an easy and/or a manageable attempt, it's a telltale sign of a CNS that has been overwhelmed recently. Now you may agree with me or you may choose to totally disagree, saying that no mate, my training workload/volume is just fine, and I'm handling my training without any issues, it was just that time that the weight felt light on my shoulders, yet I was (for whatever reason!) struggling to meet the expectation of those (feeling light) messages my brain was sending me.

Here I must tell you that it may have absolutely nothing to do with your training or even your program inside the gym. However it has all to do with what is or was happening recently outside of the gym environment, and the way you were managing those stressors.

For more on this if you're interested Sir, I have this for you to read if you have 5 minutes:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298416-overtraining-or-under-recovering/?do=embed

All power to you sjacks.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Felt easy but ...
> 
> Felt light but ...
> 
> ...


 I think you are right, I had a rest for a few days, now back on it. I'm def. a bit weaker since stopping Tren though it seems only on certain exercises like bench. Squats and deads seem okay. Weird how that works.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight's Marathon!

Warmups



Rowing: 20 mins


Stretching: 10 mins


Bench Press



40kg x 20


60kg x 10


80kg x5


100kg x 2


120kg 1


140kg x 0 (fail but off my chest by 3 inches)


Flat Dumbbells



50kg x 2


40kg x 8


30kg x 15


Flat Flies


20kg x 14


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



25kg x2


20kg x 9


15kg x 15


Hybrid Set



Dumbbell Floor Skulls: 10kg x 20


Triceps Push-downs: 30kg x 10


Dumbbell Floor Skulls: 10kg x 20


Triceps Push-downs: 30kg x 10


1hr 30 mins felt good to hit it hard after a break and getting more used to doing cardio every session now. Missed injection on Sunday and Monday, will do it tonight.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup 1:* shower 15 mins
*Warmup 2: *Stretching 20 mins
*Warmup 3: *Rowing 15 mins

Situps



body x 20


10kg, 20kg, 30kg x 10 reps


40kg x 5


20kg, 10kg x 17


body x 19


Standing Dumbbell Curls



5kg x 20


10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 10


25kg x 2


15kg x 17


5kg x 30


Long session feel good though.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup: *shower & stretch

Pulldowns



10kg x 20


15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg x 10


55kg x 8


35kg x 20


Dumbbell Traps



5kg x 20


10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg x 10


20kg x 20


Food time.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> *Warmup: *shower & stretch
> 
> Pulldowns
> 
> ...


 Love taking hot showers right before a workout. Find it helps tremendously in winter months


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Think I've got the flu, started on Sunday, just in time for my 2 week holiday, nice huh?

Today;

*Warmups: *5 mins stretch, 5 mins rowing

Bench



bar, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10


120kg x 3


Incline Flies



35kg x 7


25kg x 10


Pushdowns



3 sets of 30kg x 10


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Feel bit better today.

Warmups

Rowing: 20 mins

Stretching: 10 mins

Set 1



Situps x 20


Pullups x 10


Set 2



Situps x 20


Pullups x 10


Set 3



Situps x 20


Pullups x 10


Set 4



Situps x 20


Pullups x 10


Set 5



Situps x 20


Pullups x 10


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups



*Stretching: *10 mins


*Rowing: *20 mins


*Stretching: *5 mins


Hi-bar ATG Squat



Bar, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 10 reps


140kg x 8 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups: hot shower & stretching

Below Knee Rack Pulls



60kg x 20 reps


80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg, 180kg x 10 reps


200kg x 3 reps


140kg x 10 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

2night

Warmups



*Rowing: *20 mins


*Stretching: *15 mins


Overhead Press



Bar, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg x 10


50kg x 8


Seated Dumbbell Press



20kg x 12


15kg x 18


Dumbbell Side Delts



25kg x 6


20kg x 10


15kg x 16


10kg, 5kg x 20


Def felt it more in side delts as muscle was fully warmed up on ohp. Still got the left shoulder issue though so having to keep sessions lighter. If it doesn't improve in the next couple of weeks will go see physio.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups:
*Rowing: *20 mins
*Stretching: *15 mins

*Set 1*
Olympic Biceps Curls - bar only x 10 reps
Situps - bodyweight only x 10 reps
Standing Dumbbells - 5kg x 10 reps

rest 30 secs

*Set 2*
Olympic Biceps Curls - 30kg x 10 reps
Situps - +5kg x 10 reps
Standing Dumbbells - 10kg x 10 reps

rest 1 min

*Set 3*
Olympic Biceps Curls - 40kg x 10 reps
Situps - +10kg x 10 reps
Standing Dumbbells - 15kg x 10 reps

rest 2 mins

*Set 4*
Olympic Biceps Curls - 50kg x 5 reps
Situps - +15kg x 10 reps
Standing Dumbbells - 20kg x 5 reps

rest 2 mins

*Set 5*
Olympic Biceps Curls - 35kg x 16 reps
Situps - +10kg x 20 reps
Standing Dumbbells - 10kg x 20 reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight...

*Warmups: *Stretching 15mins + Rowing 15mins

Narrow Olympic Bench Press



Bar x 20


40kg x 10


60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 5


120kg x 4


90kg x 14


90kg x 10


60kg x 20 (superset)


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



20kg x7


20kg x 4


15kg x 10


15kg x 12


10kg x 22 (superset)


Triceps Push-Downs



30kg x 8


20kg 10 (superset)


Triceps have def. grown from doing these floor skulls, easily visible extra mass. Quite happy.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups: *Stretching 10mins, Rowing 20 mins

Dead-lifts



60kg x 10 (warmup)


80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg x 5


180kg x 4


Pulley Rows



80kg x 8


70kg x 10


60kg x 14


50kg x 16


Pulled lower back slightly on 1st rep on 4 plates dead-lift so didn't do a drop-set.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight - tired, weak

Bench



Bar x 20


40kg, 60kg, 80kg x 10


100kg x 9


120kg x 2


100kg x 7


80kg x 14


60kg x 20


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



20kg x 6


2 sets of 20kg x 8


2 sets of 15kg x 15


10kg x 22 (superset)


Have to go into office to do some bullshit manual labour again tomorrow, 2nd day back from 1st holiday in 5 years and I'm supposed to be working from home. f**k this job.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Tonight's session*

Bench Press



40kg x 20


60kg x 10


80kg x 10


100kg x 8


100kg x 6


80kg x 14


80kg x 11


Floor Skulls



20kg x 6


20kg x 5


15kg x 10


15kg x 12


10kg x 20


10kg x 19


Pretty weak but first proper session in almost a month and I've still got the flu. See how I feel tomorrow, if good will train again.

p.s. flu was from new test, 2nd time I've had it from this batch but not as worst as 1st time. Must be due to new compound. Hopefully my jab on Monday will not make me ill again.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Back session focusing on lat development and reps.

*Pulldowns*



5kg x 20


10kg x 10


15kg x 10


20kg x 10


25kg x 10


30kg x 10


35kg x 10


40kg x 10


45kg x 10


50kg x 10


55kg x 6


30kg x 30


*Pullups*



bodyweight x 10


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight's Shoulder Workout

*Military Press*



25kg x 20


30kg x 10


35kg x 10


40kg x 10


45kg x 10


50kg x 10


55kg x 5


40kg x 12


*Dumbbell Side Delts*



15kg x 15


15kg x 15


10kg x 20


10kg x 20


5kg x 22 (dropset)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> Tonight's Shoulder Workout
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


 What do you do for side delts? Lateral raises?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Exactly that yeah and they're still lacking! Unfortunately I've had a shoulder issue for the last couple of months, just my left shoulder, center of mass heavy vertical lifting is quite painful, I can't do seated dumbbells anymore, front delts not so bad with military press and lateral raises are okay though. I might go see a physio about it as I'm not sure exactly what is causing it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well that's a bugger then, I must admit I've been doing lateral raises and dumbell seared press, but I'm gonna have a go at ohp and lateral raises again, had a quick go last week at ohp for the first time since prob 4 yrs ago and managed 50kg for five which wasn't bad, so I've based 5/3/1 at 56kg 1rm and go from there


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight

Bench Press
40kg x 10
60kg x 10
80kg x 10
100kg x 8
100kg x 6
100kg x 6
80kg x 12
60kg x 18 (dropset)

Machine Pushdowns
30kg x 9
30kg x 8
30kg x 12

Dumbbell Floor Skulls
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
10kg x 21

Recovering from the flu once again, today is the only day I felt well enough to train. The new test is causing it and also really bad PIP where I can't sleep on one side due to swelling and pain.
Seeing as I bought a load of this gear, I'm going to lower the dosage and see if my body can handle it/get used to it, if not, will have switch compounds as I'm starting to lose my conditioning and fitness level.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight's back session

Warmups



Rowing Machine: 20 mins


Stretching: 12 mins


Deadlifts



60kg x 10


80kg x 10


100kg x 10


120kg x 10


140kg x 10


160kg x 5


Not as strong as before all the problems with the new gear but not too bad. Haven't had my shot yet but next will be half dose & hopefully no flu along with it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick Session

*Standing Biceps Curls*



5kg x 20


10kg x 10


15kg x 10


20kg x 10


*Standing Hammer Curls*



15kg x 10


15kg x 10


10kg x 20


5kg x 40 (dropset)


Took shot last night, 1ml instead of 2. No flu feelings yet.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

2nd training session of today!

Bench Press



60kg x 10


80kg x 5


100kg x 5


120kg x 3


120kg x 1


100kg x 10


80kg x 13 (dropset)


60kg x 16 (dropset)


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



10kg x 15


15kg x 10


20kg x 4


15kg x 9


10kg x 20


5kg x 36 (dropset)


This warm weather is great, makes you feel more alive. Results, haven't lost stamina but have lost power.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Shoulders tonight. Didn't feel any pain in left shoulder but still not going to risk doing the exercises which were affecting it, at least for a few months more.

*Warmups*
Rowing: 20 mins
Stretching: 10 mins

*Overhead Press*
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 1 (leg drive)
50kg x 12
40kg x 13

*Dumbbell Side Delts*
20kg x 10
15kg x 12
15kg x 12
10kg x 20
10kg x 20


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups*
Rowing: 20 mins
Stretching: 15 mins

*ATG Hi-Bar Squats*
40kg x 10
60kg x 10
80kg x 10
100kg x 10
120kg x 10 + belt

25 mins for the squats. Taking it easy at first, been a while since training legs.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup*
Shower 15 mins

*Narrow Press*
40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10
120kg x 3
100kg x 8
80kg x 12

*Triceps Pushdowns*
5 sets of 30kg x 10

*Seated Triceps Extensions*
20kg x 24

Good session overall.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> *Warmup*
> Shower 15 mins
> 
> *Narrow Press*
> ...


 How long are your breaks in between sets?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

anna1 said:


> How long are your breaks in between sets?


 On most exercises less than a minute but for dead-lifts and squats when I'm going for reps on a fairly heavy weight, between 3 and 5 minutes.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Biceps Workout

*Standing Olympic Barbell Curls*



30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 10


45kg x 8


50kg x 3


40kg x 10 (dropset)


*Standing Machine Curls*



2 sets of 30kg x 10


*Standing Dumbbell Curls*



10kg x 20


5kg x 30 (dropset)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmup
Rowing: 20mins
Stretching: 15mins

Pullups
body x 10
5kg, 10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 5
25kg x 4
15kg x 7 (dropset)
10kg x 9 (dropset)
body x 10

Pulley Rows
30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 10
70kg x 8
50kg 14
30kg x 30 (dropset)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups*
Shower: 10 mins
Rowing: 25 mins
Stretching: 10 mins

Bench Press
40kg x 10
60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 5
120kg x 4
100kg x 9 (dropset)
80kg x 15 (dropset)
60kg x 20 (dropset)

Dumbbell Floor Skull-Crushers
25kg x 3
20kg x 8 (dropset)
15kg x 17 (dropset)
10kg x 28 (dropset)

Good session, good pump, pushing myself a bit more now with dropsets. Injection tonight 1ml test e (250mg).


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick one;

*Warmup: *Shower 15 mins

Dumbbell Shrugs



10kg x 20


15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg x 10


30kg x 20


20kg x 30


Dumbbell Side Delts



5 sets of 15kg x 12


15kg x 18


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Had a rest while my joints recovered, trained chest & triceps tonight. Managed to get a bit of a tan last Sunday on the beach, unusual for me as I'm usually the whitest motherfcuker on the planet all year round and I just go red on the occasional time that the sun manages to shine in downpour Britain. Amazing the difference a tan makes to physique.

*Warmup*
Rowing machine: 15 mins intense
Stretching: 12 mins

*Olympic Bench Press*
40kg x 14
60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10
120kg x 4
90kg x 12 (dropset)
90kg x 10
70kg x 12 (dropset)

*Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers*
20kg x 6
20kg x 8
20kg x 5
15kg x 10
15kg x 9
10kg x 10 (dropset)
5kg x 20 (dropset)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Wasn't going to bother with images but why not.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tired and feeling weak tonight, bad sleep but had to train.

*Warmup*
Rowing: 20mins
Stretching: 10mins

*Rack Pulls*
60kg, 80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg, 180kg x 10

*Pulldowns*
4 sets of 40kg x 10
40kg x 16

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises*
10kg x 15 (superset)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups*
Shower: 10mins
Rowing: 25mins
Stretching: 18mins

*Overhead Press*
30kg x 10
40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5
70kg x 3
55kg x 9
40kg x 15

*Alternate Super-sets of Dumbbell Side Delts & Rear Delts*
3 sets of 15kg x 10 each exercise
2 sets of 10kg x 12 each exercise


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups*
Shower: 10mins
Stretching: 15mins
Rowing: 10mins

*Olympic Bench Press*
60kg, 80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 5
140kg failed
100kg x 10
80kg x 15
60kg x 20

*Cable Push-downs*
40kg x 3 (superset)
2 sets of 30kg x 10

*Dumbbell Floor Skulls*
2 sets of 15kg x 10
10kg x 20

Nice 5 reps on 120kg, had another in me and was sure I'd get the 140kg, shame.
Just started new cycle, 500mcg test E p/w. Gotten used to the new gear now, feel a little groggy but reactions have reduced considerably.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups

*Rowing:* 16mins
*Stretching: *12 mins

Olympic Bench Press
40kg x 20
60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10
120kg x 3
90kg x 11 (dropset)
90kg x 10
60kg x 20

Dumbbell Floor Skulls
2 sets of 20kg x 8
2 sets of 15kg x 12
10kg x 30 (dropset)

Getting pain in right arm near joint, it's muscular not the joint. Thinking about getting some elbow sleeves.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups*
Rowing Machine: 15mins
Stretching: 12mins

*Olympic Hi-Bar Below Parallel Squats*
60kg x 10 no belt
80kg no belt, 100kg no belt, 120kg no belt, 140kg thin belt x 5
160kg x 3 power belt
120kg x 12 power belt
80kg x 16 no belt

*Dumbbell Lunges*
15kg x 10

Not really feeling it tonight, not enough effort, had the stamina there but couldn't be bothered. Have to admit, one of my least favorite exercises but I'm not one usually for lack of effort, HOWEVER I have had nothing but a small tin of tuna to eat all day, no carbs plus no meal last night.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick Shoulders Blast

*Overhead Press*
3 sets of 50kg x 10
50kg x 8
40kg x 13

*Dumbbell Side Delts*
4 sets of 15kg x 10
10kg x 20


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Olympic Bench Press*
40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10
100kg x 8

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
40kg x 8
30kg x 14
20kg x 20 (dropset)

*Triceps Pushdowns*
3 sets of 30kg x 10

*Dumbbell Floor Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 15kg x 10
10kg x 18 (dropset)

Just recovered from a 2 day test flu again... This new compound doesn't seem to allow me to take more than 250mg in a week without feeling negative effects.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Back on the wagon after a break;

Yesterday - no warmup

Olympic Bench Press
40kg x 20
60kg x 12
80kg x 10
100kg x 10
120kg x 3
100kg x 8
80kg x 14 (dropset)

Flat Dumbbell Press
30kg x 13
20kg x 20 (dropset)

Dumbbell Floor Skullcrushers
15kg x 12 (superset)
15kg x 14
15kg x 13

Triceps Pushdowns
30kg x 10 (superset)

Dumbbell Floor Skullcrushers
10kg x 20 (dropset)
5kg x 30 (dropset)

Today - no warmup

Pull Ups
body x 10
+5kg x 10
+10kg x 10
+15kg x 8
+20kg x 6
+10kg x 9 (dropset)

Bent Over Rows
60kg x 12
80kg x 10
100kg x 6
80kg x 14
60kg x 20 (dropset)

Pulley Rows
70kg x 8 (superset)
50kg x 14
30kg x 30


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Quick Shoulder Blast*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulders



10kg x 20


15kg, 20kg, 25kg x 10


30kg x 4


20kg x 12 (dropset)


Dumbbell Side Delts



2 sets of 20kg x 10


15kg x 15


10kg x 20 (dropset)


5kg x 30 (dropset)


Left shoulder felt okay, think I have rested it enough sufficiently as the issue seems to have cleared up.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Some core work...

*Rowing: *20mins
*Stretching: *10mins

Hanging Knee Raises



5 sets of 20


Situps



20kg x 6


15kg, 10kg x 11


5kg x 15


bodyweight x 13


40 reps 10kg weight stomach pounding
100 Standing Crunches

Invisible abs are destroyed.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press



10kg x 20


20kg, 30kg, 40kg x 10


50kg x 1


40kg x 8


30kg x 12


20kg x 20


Dumbbell Floor Skull-Crushers



20kg x 6


20kg x 5


2 sets of 15kg x 15


10kg x 20


5kg x 25 (dropset)


Still no issues with left shoulder.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick Biceps Session

Standing Dumbbell Curls
5kg x 10
10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 5
25kg x 5 (cheated)
15kg x 20
10kg, 5kg x 30


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Back Session

*Warmups*
Shower: 10mins
Rowing: 20mins
Stretching: 15mins

*Deadlifts*
60kg x 10
100kg, 140kg x 5
180kg x 2
140kg x 10

*Bent Over Barbell Rows*
60kg x 15
70kg x 10
80kg x 8
90kg x 5
60kg x 20

*Machine Pulldowns*
50kg x 10
40kg x 15
30kg x 20
20kg x 30

Lost power on deadlift, possibly a combination of still suffering from test flu + not doing them regularly enough.
Going to alternate between my 2 last bottles of good gear + 5 ampoules and this latest flu+pip inducing stuff. I have some Tren too so might throw that in for a cycle, not sure though as it gives me bad acne and a bad temper!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Shoulder Session*

Military Press



30kg x 10


40kg, 50kg, 60kg, x 5


70kg x 3


50kg x 13


40kg x 16


Seated Dumbbell Press



20kg x 16


15kg x 20


Dumbbell Side Delts



2 sets of 20kg x 10


2 sets of 15kg x 15


10kg x 20


10kg x 25


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups



Rowing: 20mins


Stretching: 11mins


Olympic Bench Press



40kg x 20


60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10


120kg x 3


90kg x 12


90kg x 12


*Super-Set 1:* Triceps Push-downs 30kg x 10 + Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers 15kg x 10
*Super-Set 2:* Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers 15kg x 10 + Triceps Pushdowns 30kg x 10
*Super-Set 3:* Triceps Pushdowns 30kg x 10 + Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers 15kg x 7

Behind Neck Dumbbell Triceps Extensions



5kg x 20


Enjoyed the super-sets, got a good pump and feeling throughout. Total session 1hr 20 mins including warmup.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

You are looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> You are looking good mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Quick Quads Blast*

Stretching & Cardio: 15mins

Olympic Barbell Squats



40kg x 20


60kg x 10


80kg x 10


100kg x 6 (thin belt)


120kg x 10 (thin belt)


140kg x 6 (power belt)


100kg x 10 (thin belt)


Def had more reps on the 140kg but felt lower back tightening too much so left it there to minimize risk of injury.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Olympic Bench Press*



60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 5


120kg x 4


140kg - FAIL


100kg x 12 (drop-set)


70kg x 20


*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*



30kg x 15


20kg x 16 (drop-set)


*Triceps Push-downs*



45kg x 2


40kg x 4 (drop-set)


35kg x 8 (drop-set)


30kg x 12 (drop-set)


*Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers*



20kg x 4 (super-set)


15kg x 12


10kg x 28


5kg x 35 (drop-set)


Pretty decent session, felt good but lost power on bench due to dropping Tren. Back on old gear since Friday, now SIS Testo (Test E) @300mg per ml a week, will add Tren in a few weeks, going to try to alternate between bad gear and good gear and see what happens.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Today*

Overhead Press



30kg x 20


40kg, 50kg x 10


60kg x 5


Face Pulls



10kg x 20


20kg, 30kg x 10


40kg x 7


30kg x 8 (dropset)


20kg x 14 (dropset)


10kg x 30 (dropset)


Dumbbell Side Delts



15kg x 10


Realized how wrecked my shoulders were on the last exercise, had to leave it there.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Rowing: *20mins
*Stretching: *10mins

*Hanging Knee Raises*
5 x sets of body-weight x 12
1 x set of body-weight x 20

*Sit-ups*
2 x sets of +10kg x 10
1 x set of +10kg x 15
2 x sets of +5kg x 12
1 set of body-weight x 20

*Jogging: *10 mins

*Stomach pounding: *5 mins
*Stomach tensing: *5 mins

*Dinner*
Home made lean farm shop beef tagliatelle with peppers, green beans, green olives, garlic, black pepper, sea salt, smoked paprika, cayenne pepper, lemon juice.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Stretching: 10 mins

Barefoot Deadlifts



60kg x 20


80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg x 10


Pulley Rows



20kg x 20


40kg, 60kg x 10


80kg x 6


50kg x 14 (drop-set)


Pullups



+20kg x 4


+10kg x 7


+5kg x 10


Stamina is improving with successive sessions, not as tired after sets. Tapering off the last good test now, due another jab soon but hesitating about whether to use the PIP/Flu gear again.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Rowing: *10mins
*Stretching: *12mins

Bench Press



40kg x 20


60kg,80kg,100kg x 10


120kg x 3


90kg x 15


Flat Dumbbell Press



40kg x 9


30kg x 16


20kg x 16 (drop-set)


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



15kg x 17


15kg x 16


10kg x 25


10kg x 26


5kg x 30 (drop-set)


Not bad since my back is aching from yesterday and had a few beers last night.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups
*Rowing: *20mins
*Stretching: *10mins

*Bench Press*



60kg x 10


80kg x 5


100kg x 3


120kg x 1


140kg FAIL


100kg x 12 (dropset)


100kg x 8


2 sets of 80kg x 18


60kg x 25


Triceps Pushdowns



40kg x 3


40kg x 4


30kg x 14


30kg x 12


20kg x 25


20kg x 20


Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers



5kg x 50


Weak session. First day recovered after 4 days out with test flu. Binned all the gear from Taylor Made, will not be buying anything from them again.
Starting cycle tonight, 600mg test SIS, 100mg Tren, f**k it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Overhead Press
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 3
60kg x 1
70kg x 1
80kg x 1

Seated Dumbbell Shoulders
30kg x 6
25kg x 8
20kg x 9
15kg x 13

Dumbbell Side Delts
20kg x 10
15kg x 17
10kg x 20
5kg x 10 (super-set)

Rests between sets were less than usual, maximum 20secs and last 2 exercises were to failure. Too damn hot for a warmup or cardio today.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Warmups
Rowing: 20mins
Stretching: 11mins

Bench Press
40kg x 20
60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10
120kg x 4

Flat Dumbbell Press
45kg x 6
35kg x 15
25kg x 15 (dropset)

Dumbbell Floor Skulls
25kg x 1
20kg x 7
15kg x 17
10kg x 35
5kg x 40 (dropset)

Tren has me feeling energized and pumped, going to enjoy this cycle.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Late session, worked on core. Detox today, no food just water - 6 pints in.

Stretching: 17mins

Rowing: 22mins

Hanging knee raises

5 sets of 20 bodyweight

*Situps*

4 sets of 10

1 set of 12


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

2nd day of fasting, just water. Feel tighter, not sure if I've lost any fat yet.

*Pulldowns*
10kg x 20
20kg x 20
30kg x 20
40kg x 20
50kg x 10
30kg x 20 (dropset)

*Pulley Rows*
30kg x 20
40kg x 20
50kg x 20
60kg x 12
40kg x 20 (dropset)

*Pullups*
Body-weight x 10


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup: *shower

*Bench Press*
40kg x 20
60kg x 20
80kg x 20
100kg x 12

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
40kg x 9
30kg x 15

*Triceps Cable Pushdowns*
25kg x 20
20kg x 20
15kg x 20

*Dumbbell Floor Skulls*
10kg x 20
5kg x 30 (dropset)

Good pump, killer session but tired all way through was a struggle but worth it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick session tonight after 3rd dose of 300mg test and 100mg tren.

Warmup
Stretching: 10mins
Rowing: 10mins

*Seated Dumbbell Press*
10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 20

*Dumbbell Side Delts*
2 sets of 15kg x 15
2 sets of 10kg x 20

Really good pump. Shoulder issue has gone completely.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Another quick session...

*Stretching: *12mins

*Standing Olympic Barbell Curls*
Bar x 20
30kg x 20
40kg x 15

*Standing Dumbbell Curls*
15kg x 15
10kg x 30
5kg x 30 (drop-set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Stretching: 13mins
Rowing: 10mins

Deadlifts
60kg x 10
80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg 160kg x 5
180kg x 2
140kg x 9 (drop-set)

Cable Pull-downs
60kg x 8
50kg x 12
40kg x 16
30kg x 26

Good session. Starting to get a bit more thickness, tried to capture it but s**t lighting.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Bench Press



60kg x 10


80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 5


140kg Fail


100kg x 13 (dropset)


Flat Dumbbell Press



40kg x 11


30kg x 14 (dropset)


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



20kg x 8


15kg x 19


10kg x 29


5kg x 40 (dropset)


Failed 140kg bench but made it 3/4 of the way up this time instead of an inch off chest like b4. Good session all in all, felt pumped and rock hard. Getting stronger too, cheers Tren.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Strict OHP



30kg x 10


40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 5


70kg x 3


50kg x 14 (dropset)


Dumbbell Side Delts



2 sets of 20kg x 10


2 sets of 15kg x 15


10kg x 20 (dropset)


Overworked shoulders, pain in left shoulder again but only mild. Too damn warm for cardio & warmups. Due another injection next Wednesday, going to double up on Tren, 200mg instead of 100mg.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Bench Press



40kg, 60kg, 80kg x 20


100kg x 10


Flat Dumbbell Press



35kg x 12


25kg x 16


Cable Push-downs



3 sets of 20kg x 20


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



2 sets of 10kg x 20


5kg x 30 (drop set)


Good volume session, good pump. On double dose of Tren A now @ 200mg per week. Still to hot for cardio.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Do you bench in a rack mate or have a spotter


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Do you bench in a rack mate or have a spotter


 Always in a rack, I find people a distraction to gains.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sjacks said:


> Always in a rack, I find people a distraction to gains.


 Im gonna start so I can start taking my pressing to failure..as I also find people a distraction to gains an wanna try a 1rm without killing myself


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Late session with cardio this time.

Hanging Crunches
4 sets of body-weight x 20

Sit-ups
4 sets of body-weight x 20

Seated Crunches
10kg, 15kg, 20kg, x 20

Rowing Machine
25mins


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Bench Press



60kg x 10


80kg x 5


100kg x 3


120kg x 1


140kg fail


100kg x 14


100kg x 12


Flat Dumbbell Press



40kg x 11


30kg x 16


20kg x 18 (drop-set)


Dumbbell Floor Skulls



2 sets of 20kg x 7


15kg x 15


15kg x 13


10kg x 26


10kg x 27


5kg x 45 (drop-set)


Weak tonight.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Deadlifts



60kg, 80kg, x100kg x 20


120kg x 12


Pulldowns



4 sets of 30kg x 20


Gave training a rest for a week so I could do some development work as well as heal up joints wise. Late for my next dose by a few days, start again tomorrow, too knackered to inject now.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Bench Press



Bar, 40kg, 60kg, 80kg x 20


100kg x 10


Flat Dumbbell Press



40kg x 5


30kg x 14


Triceps Cable Push-downs



3x sets of 30kg x 20


Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers



15kg x 15


10kg x 20 (drop-set)


 5kg x 20 (drop-set)


Nice little session, too warm for cardio these days. Looking forward to Winter.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Machine Bicep Curls*
10kg, 20kg, 30kg x 20
40kg x 5

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls*
15kg x 20
10kg x 25 (drop-set)
5kg x 20 (drop-set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick 45min Shoulders

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press
5kg, 10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 20
25kg x 12
15kg x 20

Dumbbell Side Delts
2 sets of 15kg x 20
10kg x 20
5kg x 20 (drop set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Clean & Jerk*
bar, 30kg, 40kg x 10
50kg, 60kg (belt) x 5
70kg (belt) x 2
80kg (belt) x 1
90kg (belt) x clean (no jerk)
60kg (belt) x 8 (drop-set)

*Dumbbell Pullovers*
10kg x 20
20kg x 15
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 7
30kg x 20 (drop-set)

First foray into clean & jerk, it was fun but I can see how doing it wrong could mean a bad injury.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> *Clean & Jerk*
> bar, 30kg, 40kg x 10
> 50kg, 60kg (belt) x 5
> 70kg (belt) x 2
> ...


 When I tried clean and jerks was the only time I felt my shoulder bother me

when I try it again it will be with empty bar only until I get the hang of it lol

x


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

anna1 said:


> When I tried clean and jerks was the only time I felt my shoulder bother me
> 
> when I try it again it will be with empty bar only until I get the hang of it lol
> 
> x


 It's hard to get right, I messed up on the 90kg, didn't flick the bar properly on the clean and had to readjust. It's a pretty good exercise for cardiovascular health, as well as for building muscle and stamina - pretty taxing doing multiple reps due to the full range of motion. I'll see what kind of ache I get from it and work out how to incorporate it into my routine.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> It's hard to get right, I messed up on the 90kg, didn't flick the bar properly on the clean and had to readjust. It's a pretty good exercise for cardiovascular health, as well as for building muscle and stamina - pretty taxing doing multiple reps due to the full range of motion. I'll see what kind of ache I get from it and work out how to incorporate it into my routine.


 Well using 90 kg on the first attempts was a bit risky I think

great for shoulders but keep it lower for now

or were you trying to impress anyone there ? :whistling:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Probably true though I took it as slow as possible increment wise, I can press 90kg above my head with leg drive but as said my skill is poor as it's a first time for me. Not there to impress anyone, people don't exist when I'm in the gym, I focus purely on myself. Could never go on stage and pose, most of the time I'm more introverted than extroverted :/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Probably true though I took it as slow as possible increment wise, I can press 90kg above my head with leg drive but as said my skill is poor as it's a first time for me. Not there to impress anyone, people don't exist when I'm in the gym, I focus purely on myself. Could never go on stage and pose, most of the time I'm more introverted than extroverted :/


 You can probably press more than 90 it's just that it's a tricky movement

yeah , I 'm sort of antisocial myself in real life . Complete opposite of what I appear to be up here haha

x


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

anna1 said:


> You can probably press more than 90 it's just that it's a tricky movement
> 
> yeah , I 'm sort of antisocial myself in real life . Complete opposite of what I appear to be up here haha
> 
> x


 Everyone's different online, anonymity is a pretty cool, most of us would probably be in jail without it!

Session today

*Bench Press*
40kg x 20
60kg x 10
80kg x 5
100kg x 2
120kg x 1
140kg x lockout only
110kg x 9 (PB)

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
45kg x 7
35kg x 12 (drop-set)
25kg x 15 (drop-set)

*Alternating Dumbbell Triceps Extensions*
15kg x 4
10kg x 10
5kg x 20

*Triceps Cable Push-downs*
2 sets of 20kg x 20

*Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers*
2 sets of 10kg x 20

Bit of a hybrid session here. Triceps were already aching a little from doing pullovers yesterday and I could feel my front delts straining a bit from the clean and jerk. Got a really good stretch on triceps and good chest pump.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Pullups



+5kg, +10kg, +20kg x 5


+30kg x 4


+40kg x 1


+20kg x 7


+10kg x 8


body x 11


Pulley Rows



20kg x 20


30kg x 10


40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg x 5


70kg x 15


50kg x 20


Pulldowns



40kg x16


40kg x 14


30kg x 20


20kg x 40


Pretty good session, took a posing video afterwards under bog standard kitchen lights. Maybe @potato might post one of his to show me how much better he looks than me but I doubt it in case someone makes fun.
Open to criticism.
Cheers.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Pullups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate, I like your physique. Nicer taper, delts are sick. Your scapula will look incredible when/ if you get leaner.

How come no compound lifts for back? i.e dedlift


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Looking good mate, I like your physique. Nicer taper, delts are sick. Your scapula will look incredible when/ if you get leaner.
> 
> How come no compound lifts for back? i.e dedlift


 Cheers 

I do dead-lifts, just not this session. Need to improve my power on deads, only hitting 180, looking for 5 plates as a goal - maybe some rack pulls will help.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Cheers
> 
> I do dead-lifts, just not this session. Need to improve my power on deads, only hitting 180, looking for 5 plates as a goal - maybe some rack pulls will help.


 This depends, where are you struggling with the deadlift mate?

If you're struggling off the floor then leg press will help.

If its lock out then block/ rack pulls will help.

Block/ rack pulls and leg press are a great way of overloading the top and lower portions of the lifts.

If its both then maybe drop back the weight and try deadlifting for higher reps (10-12)? this will help, but it f*cks you lol. You may find yourself grinding a couple or reps out, which IMO is fine, if you're hitching then its to heavy.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> This depends, where are you struggling with the deadlift mate?
> 
> If you're struggling off the floor then leg press will help.
> 
> ...


 Last time I tried above 180kg (did 200kg) I had an injury in my lower back so I want to build up reps on 180kg first. Difficult to say where I'm struggling, if I can't lift it off the ground the struggle point is usually after it's about 2 feet off the ground. Never had a problem with lockouts.

Yeah I want to do the higher rep range but like you say it's well knackering and chest pounds like crazy! At the moment I'm comfortable getting 10 reps on 3 plates but once the weight exceeds that repping out is like dancing with devil.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Last time I tried above 180kg (did 200kg) I had an injury in my lower back so I want to build up reps on 180kg first. Difficult to say where I'm struggling, if I can't lift it off the ground the struggle point is usually after it's about 2 feet off the ground. Never had a problem with lockouts.
> 
> Yeah I want to do the higher rep range but like you say it's well knackering and chest pounds like crazy! At the moment I'm comfortable getting 10 reps on 3 plates but once the weight exceeds that repping out is like dancing with devil.


 Nice!!

I've pulled 235kg for 3, no belt or wraps when I was in full strongman mode. I've lost nearly a third of my bodyweight since then. Still, I managed to pull 180kg for 10 the week before last before working up to 220kg for 1 (w/ straps and a belt).

The strength is coming back, I'm too having lower back issues. Don't think id be able to pull 150+ without wraps these days :confused1: .

I train in a totally different way now , the numbers aren't as important to me anymore, I'm on a quest to get diced.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Paused Bench Press



40kg x 20


60kg x 10


80kg x 5


100kg x 1


120kg x 1


130kg x 2


Flat Dumbbell Press



50kg x 4


40kg x 10


30kg x 15


20kg x 22 (drop set)


Paused Dumbbell Floor Skulls



20kg x 5


15kg x 12


10kg x 25 (drop set)


Strict Triceps Push-downs



20kg x 20


10kg x 50 (drop set)


Best triceps pump yet. Bench proves it's pointless attempting 140kg, I'll stick to lower weights and increase reps.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I've pulled 235kg for 3, no belt or wraps when I was in full strongman mode. I've lost nearly a third of my bodyweight since then. Still, I managed to pull 180kg for 10 the week before last before working up to 220kg for 1 (w/ straps and a belt).
> 
> ...


 Good strength. Looks like we have similar goals.

You got a journal?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Not yet mate, I've had one before but fell off the gain train.

I might start one as it does keep me focused.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Bench Press*
40kg x 20
60kg x 20
80kg x 12

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
40kg x 4
30kg x 11
20kg x 17

*Dumbbell Floor Skull-Crushers*
20kg x 7
20kg x 6
15kg x 11

*Triceps Push-downs*
30kg x 8
20kg x 20

*Dumbbell Floor Skull Crushers*
10kg x 18 (super-set)

1st session back after a month and a half break. Light session, back on gear at half dose. 1/2ml Tren 1/2ml Test. Going to keep it like this for a while. Not expecting much loss in mass or strength as long as my diet remains good and I train regularly.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> *Bench Press*
> 40kg x 20
> 60kg x 20
> 80kg x 12
> ...


 Beast of a session.. Keep it up


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sjacks said:


> View attachment 160269


 Good day to you mate.

We "met" back in December 2017 when I was on holiday in Lebanon, and I saw you had just joined UK-M. I was impressed by your rugged and solid physique, yet my very first post to you directly was in a way of some constructive criticism, which you took well, took onboard, and basically put my words into action and really improved what we were discussing back then. If you have forgotten, my critique was re your side deltoids, in comparison to your herculean looking wide neck and heavy set of traps. Neck and traps basically killed whatever side delts you had back then ... well how things have changed Sir!

Well it's nearly a year later, and I'm back to say well done on some really great improvements, as is very evident by the above photo..., bravo on some serious effort Champ!

Yes, I also came back here to make yet another constructive criticism your way Sir, however I'm a tad confused this time round. I look at the comment above your avatar, and it reads, "Hardcore Elite Level Powerlifter". There's not an iota of a problem with that, if powerlifting is now your chosen sport. However, I look at that video you've also posted, and all I see there is Bodybuilding poses, hence my confusion.

Below, my words are strictly for @sjacks the bodybuilder, and not the powerlifter ok. If I've got it wrong, then please disregard everything I write below.

Now I look at your chest, and I see two solidly inflated balloons there, but not all over is the reason for me being here right now. As we all know, our pectoral muscles are naturally thinner at the top correct? This being a fact, why would I place the majority of my focus on the mid to lower portion of my pecs, when these areas are naturally bigger and do respond to stimulus (training), by growing much easier?

The solution? Make your incline bench press dominate your chest workout, with a ratio of 70:30, i.e. 70% of your chest exercises throwing the focus/targeting your upper pecs. You've still got yourself 30% (3 sets) of kick ass work to get through with flat benching, but never at the expense of your (currently) weaker upper pecs mate. I'm after seeing balance/proportion between the muscles, leading to a really herculean look, in fact completing it as well as complementing it (remember your neck and traps ... are in need of some powerful/thick looking upper peck Champ..., and of course a front delt - upper pec tie-in.

To get down to the micro level/more advance if you like, you may (at times), perform (say) three sets of incline flys, followed by 3 sets of incline d/bell or b/bell bench presses. This way you'd really narrow the focus onto the upper pec, way before your front delts scream for mercy.

What do I consider a proper incline angle? Usually anything between 45 and 80 degrees incline. Sure, at these angle, it becomes primarily a front deltoid exercise, with your upper pecs helping through instead of being an upper pec exercise, with your front delts assisting, hence I've suggested the pre-exhaustion of your upper pecs with some sort of fly movement, where the path of the d/bells run accordingly with the way your pectoral muscles are inserted.

If you inject this shift in ratio between upper and mid/lower pec training, I believe your overall look would improve tremendously (say) in 8 to 12 weeks time.

Thanks for your time mate, and all the best to you.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Good day to you mate.
> 
> We "met" back in December 2017 when I was on holiday in Lebanon, and I saw you had just joined UK-M. I was impressed by your rugged and solid physique, yet my very first post to you directly was in a way of some constructive criticism, which you took well, took onboard, and basically put my words into action and really improved what we were discussing back then. If you have forgotten, my critique was re your side deltoids, in comparison to your herculean looking wide neck and heavy set of traps. Neck and traps basically killed whatever side delts you had back then ... well how things have changed Sir!
> 
> ...


 Thanks the comments Fadi, read everything 

It's been a while, where have you been?

The "Hardcore Elite Level Powerlifter" title I have is a joke in support of a kid who was treated really badly in a gym by a staff member. Here's a video of what happened.






The kid was kicked in the balls mid dead-lift and then pushed around, the guy who did it used an excuse that "hardcore elite level power-lifting s**t" has no place in his gym. I should probably change my title though as the whole incident has been wrapped up now.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick Shoulder Blast

*Seated Dumbbells*



5kg x 20


10kg, 15kg, 20kg x10


25kg x 8


*Overhead Press*



50kg x 5


30kg x 8 (drop-set)


*Dumbbell Side Delts*



2 sets of 15kg x 12


2 sets of 10kg x 20


5 kg x 30 (drop-set)


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Looking pretty good in here mate.

In :thumbup1:

P.S. Can you believe that vid? Seen something like that happen a few years ago - guy got swiped by an oly bar after someone's water bottle accidently rolled into him whilst he was benching. Some other big guys threw the tosser out.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

@Floydy too much Tren in these gym staff members.

cheers 

Today's session

*Barbell Rows*



bar x 20


30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg x 10


*Rack Pulls*



100kg x 10


120kg x 10


140kg x 10


160kg x 10


*Cable Pull-downs*



4 sets of 40kg x 12


Took half ml of test and tren last night, back on the road. On my last bottle of test so buying some new gear soon.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick 30 mins session

*Bench Press*
40kg x 20
60kg, 80kg x 10
100kg x 7

*Dumbbell Press*
40kg x 8
35kg x 7 (drop set)
25kg x 14 (drop set)

*Cable Push-Downs*
40kg x 4
2 sets of 30kg x 10
20kg x 16 (drop set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonight

*Dumbbell Curls*



5kg x 20


10kg, 15kg, 20kg x 10


*Cable Curls*



2 sets of 30kg x 10


20kg x 30


*Dumbbell Hammer Curls*



10kg x 20 (super set)


5kg x 20 (drop set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmup: *Shower

*ATG Squats*



40kg x 20


60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 10


2 sets of 120kg x 6


Haven't squatted in months, legs are smashed! Can't seem to find the will to squat regularly as it's not one of my favorite exercises.
Time for some good hearty food, got some spicy chicken all ready to go. img included plus pics of new gear which arrived today.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Lunchtime Session

*Barbell Bench Press*



40kg 20


60kg x 10


80kg x 5


100kg x 2


120kg x 2


100kg x 8


*Flat Dumbbell Press*



40kg x 9


30kg x 12


*Paused Dumbbell Skull Crushers*



20kg x 6 (+ neg)


20kg x 4 (+neg)


2 sets of 15kg x 12 (+neg)


10kg x 20 (+neg)


5kg x 40 (+neg & drop-set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Standing Dumbbell Press*



Bar x 10


30kg, 40kg, 50kg x 5


60kg x 6


60kg x 5


50kg x 8


50kg x 6


40kg x 7 (drop set)


*Dumbbell Side Delts*



20kg x 10 (super set)


2 sets of 15kg x 14


2 sets of 10kg x 20


5kg x 20 (drop set)


Took some advice from @Johneffer on building strength on OHP. Pretty weak this time round, long day at work and triceps still aching from last session which affected lockouts.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Quick Back Blast*

Pulley Rows



30kg x 20


40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg x 10


Pull Ups



2 sets of body-weight x 10


body-weight x 8


Pull Downs



2 sets of 40kg x 12


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Warmups*
Shower
Stretching 10mins

*Standing OHP*
7 sets of 50kg x 7
50kg x 5

*Dumbbell Side Delts*
4 sets of 20kg x 7
4 sets of 15kg x 10
10kg x 10 (drop set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*ATG Barbell Squats*
60kg x 10
80kg, 100kg, 120kg x 5
140kg x 3
100kg x 10

*Hanging Knee Raises*
7 sets of 10

*Sit-ups*
5 sets of 10

Hamstrings were aching before training due to stretching last night + bad nights sleep on Tren - those factors considered still lost a lot of power on squats due to not keeping up with them.
Need to try to get at least one squat workout in per week.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Bench Press*
Bar x 10
60kg, 80kg, 100kg x 5
120kg x 1

*Flat Dumbbell Press*
3 sets of 35kg x 10
25kg x 8 (drop set)

*Triceps Cable Push-Downs*
5 sets of 30kg x 10

Must have had about an hour sleep last night. Abs are killing me from yesterday, legs not too bad but back feels a bit worked. Weak session.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Quick Biceps Blast

*Dumbbell Biceps Curls*



5kg x 20


10kg x 10


15kg x 5


20kg x 5


25kg x 3


20kg x 10


15kg x 15


10kg x 20


5kg x 20 (drop set)


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

You seem to do about 3 times the volume on your biceps as you do squats????


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> You seem to do about 3 times the volume on your biceps as you do squats????


 I'm not used to squatting, haven't done them regularly if I'm truthful for a bout 3 years, bad I know.

I'm going to see if I can start doing them at least once a week and build up from there.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Bench Press*
60kg x 10
80kg, 100kg x 5
120kg x 4

*Dumbbell Press*
45kg x 7
35kg x 18

*Dumbbell Flies*
30kg x 10
25kg x 18
20kg x 24

*Dumbbell Skull Crushers*
20kg x 8
20kg x 9
20kg x 8
15kg x 15
20kg x 17 (drop set)

Good session all in all. Hungry as hell now.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Dead-Lift
60kg x 10
80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg x 5
180kg x 2
140kg x 12 (drop set)

Pulldowns
3 sets of 50kg x 8
2 sets of 30kg x 20

Standing Dumbbell Shrugs
2 sets of 30kg x 16
25kg x 20
20kg x 20 (drop set)
10kg x 30 (drop set)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press*
10kg x 20
15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 30kg x 5
20 x 11 (drop set)
10 x 20 (drop set)

*Dumbbell Side Delts*
3 sets of 20kg x 10
15kg x 15 (drop set)
10kg x 20 (drop set)

Enjoyable session, back is mashed from yesterday.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

What are your measurements waist, arms, chest etc? You look much heavier than you are


----------

